# Code jede minute einmal ausführen



## wallkecks (14. Juli 2005)

Hi, ich habe ein kleines Programm das jede minute einmal ausgeführt werden soll.
Habe auch schon gelsen das es mit timertask gehen soll (public void scheduleAtFixedRate(TimerTask task,Date firstTime,long period). Nur komm ich damit nicht klar. Kann jemand ein Beispiel oder so posten?


----------



## elmato (14. Juli 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja da weiter
http://www.javapractices.com/Topic54.cjp


----------



## wallkecks (14. Juli 2005)

mhhh nicht wirklich sobald ich mein code in "public void run()" reinschreib benötige ich "throws IOException" und das is dann incompatibel  zu public void run() aber ohne throws IOException funktionierts nicht.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

  Musst du die IOEXception wirklich an den Aufrufer weitergeben? (per throws ?)
  Wenn ja, könntest du die Ausname auch in eine RuntimeException packen... du muss nicht mehr deklariert werden...

```
/**
   * 
   */
  package de.tutorials;
  
  import java.io.File;
  import java.io.FileWriter;
  import java.io.IOException;
  import java.util.Timer;
  import java.util.TimerTask;
  
  /**
   * @author Darimont
   *
   */
  public class TimerTest {
  
  	/**
  	 * @param args
  	 */
  	public static void main(String[] args) {
  		Timer timer = new Timer();
  		timer.schedule(new TimerTask(){
  		public void run() {
 			System.out.println("Sheduled @" + System.currentTimeMillis());
  			try {
 		 	FileWriter fw = new FileWriter(new File("c:/test.dat"));
  				fw.close();
  			} catch (IOException e) {
  				throw new RuntimeException(e);
  			}
  			
  		}},100L,1000L);
  	}
  }
```
 
  gruß Tom


----------



## wallkecks (15. Juli 2005)

Danke dein Beispiel hat mir sehr geholfen, jetzt läuft das programm so wie es soll


----------

